# Received pre-approval from ZAV, how long more do I have to wait for actual visa?



## genau

I received my pre-approval from ZAV two weeks ago and my lawyer forwarded it to the Germany embassy in Singapore where I live the next day for remonstration (I applied for a work permit the normal way and got rejected). That was on the 29th of March. 

From what I've read in different places, the actual visa should be issued soon since the pre-approval is already obtained, but it's been more than a week and I haven't heard back yet. 

Is there a chance that the remonstration will be denied? 

If you have been through such a process before, how long did you have to wait between getting the pre-approval and the actual visa?


----------

